

Nokia Concept Phone RUNS ON soda? - keltecp11
http://techvert.com/mobile/nokia-concept-phone-runs-on-coke/

======
jluxenberg
Er, an idea for a soda-powered cell does not a soda-powered cell make. Do
these things actually exist, even in a laboratory, or is this some designer
having a field day?

------
armandososa
Wow. This is one step closer to have a mr. fusion powered car. Next:
hoverboards.

~~~
ganley
I read somewhere (IMDB, probably) that the original Back to the Future script
had the car running on Coke. Life imitates art...

